# Schlimii new growth problem



## CLMoss (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I am having a problem with my Schlimii 'Wilcox' AM/AOS. I have had this plant for over eleven years +/-, and allowed the plant to grow to specimen size. The plant had done so well that I was reluctant to re-pot, and interestingly the media held out pretty well. This spring I decided to repot all of my orchids, and Schlimii was on the list. 

While repotting this orchid (it had a nice root system), I did experience some natural division which I separated from the plant, also some new growth that was "climbing." I thinned out the plant slightly and repotted in new media. 

The repotting took place in April, and since then I am noticing some die-back from the new growth... I cut back some of this ugly, unhealthy looking growth and added a little cinnamon, hoping that this would help stop this problem. However, what I am noticing is that the brown rot is bleeding down from the treated area... 

Please, if anybody can help me with this problem I would appreciated it. I have never needed to use any type of chemical on my orchids; however, I may need to look into this as a possibility. Also note that this is the only phrag that is giving me this problem. I will attach photos.

Please give me some feedback.

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the problem. Since diseases pass so easily through the liquid in plant cell walls I find it difficult to avoid using chemical treatments. I am using a combination of natural and man-manufactured treatments on my phrags. On the cut edge, I'd cut a little lower and dut w/ cinnimon or Captan powder. On the new leaf a couple of drops of Dragon's blood from Orchids GoneWild and a drop of Physan. and then distilled or R.O. water to wash into the depths of the leaf. Then avoid gettting the leaf axils too wet for a while. Good luck.


----------



## bwester (Jun 29, 2007)

a little phyton 27 or banrot will help clear that out. Watch your water too. you could be having too many salts getting to the plant. 
also, I'd divide it out if I were you


----------



## Kyle (Jun 29, 2007)

You should also change the name on the tag. schlimii 'Wilcox' is mis-labled. The real name is... I forget. Someone jump in with the real name, please.

Otherwise the above advise should help.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

LOL!!! Well done Kyle.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2007)

Cardinale. It's Cardinale, Kyle, hehe. 

Both 'Wilcox' and 'Birchwood' were mistakenly awarded as schlimii about 100 years ago. Both are Cardinale which is a hybrid of Sedenii x schlimii.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Sometimes also thought to be Sedenii (schlimii x longifolium).


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 29, 2007)

*Schlimii / rot*

Hi All,

Thank you for the great advice... Now, which should I buy; Physan, Phyton 27? And the Dragon's blood (never heard of this). Use DB with cinnamon? Also, never heard of banrot... Please help me narrow it down. 

Does Lance, (Gone Wild) have all of this stuff that I can mail order? Since I am a windowsill grower (although they are all out-of-doors at this time) how would I apply the Physan + Phyton?

Regarding water; I am using rainwater at the moment... Lightly fertilizing. 

Thank you Kyle! I think that they renamed the Phrag Cardinal. Does this sound right?

Regarding dividing the plant... Will this help the quality of the flower? I would hate to have to do this. This plant was sooo beautiful when in bloom. But as soon as I get this current problem solved, I will divide it out...

Also, years ago I bought a product called R D 20. It is a greenhouse disinfectant for orchids. It states that it is concentrated; however, I does not say how to dilute. Any one heard of this stuff?

Thank you so much for your help.

Claudia


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't divide it. Blake was just saying that cause he wants a piece.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 29, 2007)

My vote is for you to use phyton 27. Its more effective then physan, in my opinion. Physan is more of a preventative. I believe RD 20 is the same as physan 20. Seach for the MSDS sheets for both products and look for the active ingredients or the guaranteed analysis to find out whats inside.

Kyle


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 29, 2007)

*Phyton 27*

Hi,

Where can I order phyton 27? An ebay seller has it listed for $25.00 (2oz)...

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Blake can have a piece as soon as I get this rot under control. 

Thanks, Claudia


----------



## bwester (Jun 29, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can I order phyton 27? An ebay seller has it listed for $25.00 (2oz)...
> 
> Thanks, Claudia



25 is about right. 
be VERY careful when diluting it!!!!!
Use double latex gloves so the concentrate doesnt get on you, it works like a charm though and is the ONLY chemical besides banrot that is a guaranteed cure.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2007)

Sure!


----------



## CLMoss (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,

Again, that you for your help!

I was able to purchase the Phyton 27 on ebay, Sunshine Gardens... Hope (the lady that took my order over the phone) was really helpful. Also, if you visit their ebay store, there are lots of goodies that one might need for our type of growing. She "Hope" had mentioned a new fertilizer the they are very excited about. A bit pricey, but I bought a packet ($3.00 for one gallon). When I receive it and try it out, I will send you the details. 

OK, should receive the Phyton in a day or two. I will let you know how I do. Or I may need some more instruction regarding use! LOL!

Thanks, Claudia

PS: I have lots of phrags that I am willing to trade. Look over my list and email me if you are interested. Blake, I have a Schlimii with your name on it! LOL!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 30, 2007)

Kyle said:


> You should also change the name on the tag. schlimii 'Wilcox' is mis-labled. The real name is... I forget. Someone jump in with the real name, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle


 I think the tag should remain schlimii 'Wilcox' for this is part of orchid history and it indicates that the plant is a division of the original plant that won the award. What I have done with my piece is just note on the tag (Cardinale) after the name.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 30, 2007)

You do make a point about it being apart of orchid history. 

But I don't think the problem should be perpetuated. If a note on the tag is to be made, I think it should be made after the AM/AOS (awarded as schlimii)

Mislabling a plant on purpose isn't doing any good. What if someone breeds with this plant? The offspring will not be representative of what schlimii brings to the table. 

I think I also read or was told that schlimii are seldom awarded becasue this award raised the bar too high. Pure schlimii can't reach the standards set forth by 'wilcox'. 

Breeding and awards aside, I think most hobbiest want to have there plants accuratly labeled, and this plant isn't labeled properly. Members are asking for divisions, so there is the possibility of mislabled plants being spread around. 

Change the tags once and for all. I don't think we are risking losing this piece of orchid trivia/history.

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2007)

This question you may recall coming up during the NHOS clerking that I was a part of. I had a problem with the fact that one of these was in direct competition with my species besseaes and, being a hybrid, I thought that was mis-representation. When I asked the head judge about this, she said "let's see if it might even be in the running for a ribbon". It wasn't, and two of my besseaes were awarded. Still, I feel it should have been entered as a hybrid pink Phrag. and not a species, so I'm with Kyle on this. Even calling it Cardinale 'Wilcox' or 'Birchwood' would be a tip off to anyone who knows their Phrag. history.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2007)

CLMoss said:


> She "Hope" had mentioned a new fertilizer the they are very excited about. A bit pricey, but I bought a packet ($3.00 for one gallon).


One gallon, that's 1/3 of my daily watering! That stuff better grow hair on tomatoes! 



CLMoss said:


> PS: I have lots of phrags that I am willing to trade. Look over my list and email me if you are interested.


What have you got? I must check the collection threads. 



CLMoss said:


> Blake, I have a Schlimii with your name on it! LOL!


Is it a schlimii or a Cardinale! oke:


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 3, 2007)

*Quote, quote, quote...*



NYEric said:


> One gallon, that's 1/3 of my daily watering! That stuff better grow hair on tomatoes!
> 
> Yep, she did say that it is good on tomatoes! LOL! I will scan the information when I get the packet.
> 
> ...



And I was trying to be accurate....

Claudia


----------

